# Michał Kleofas Ogiński



## Hendzel (Feb 27, 2009)

Compositions by Michał Kleofas Ogiński, polish (from Poland) classical composer. 
Look this: http://www.hendzel.pl/oginski_e.html and http://www.hendzel.pl/do_pobr_e.html

And there: http://www.oginskidynasty.com/marketplacebooks IZfinal.htm 
and http://www.orla.fm/replay-oginski .

Best. 

Andrzej Marek Hendzel

www.hendzel.pl
www.archiloch.com


----------

